# Central Power Station,Bromborough,-03-10



## kevsy21 (Mar 19, 2010)

In 1918 Lever Brothers built a power station on the banks of the Mersey on what was to become Commercial Road.
The station was called Central Power Station and had three coal fired boilers and a 5 Megawatt generating set manufactured by Siemen’s Brothers. 
By the 1950s Central Power Station was producing power for the various Lever’s factories around Port Sunlight and Bromborough, both of the Villages and for other companies operating in the Bromborough Pool area. 
In January 1997, Unilever announced that Merseyside Power Station would close, with power distribution being handed over to MANWEB, at the end of 1998.
Visited with Georgie(cheers m8)


----------



## Lost Explorer (Mar 19, 2010)

I love those gates! Cool little place that


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 19, 2010)

Lost Explorer said:


> I love those gates!


That's just what I was thinking! 
Shame it's so trashed but some interesting remains, nonetheless. Love that humungous tank in the last pic.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Mar 20, 2010)

Some lovely pics there very nice work.


----------

